# 220 turning into two 110



## AlbertaA (May 22, 2010)

I have a 220 that runs into my garage and wish to split it into two 110s am i able to do this without changing it at the breaker in the house or can i change it once it is at the box in the garage


----------



## kok328 (May 22, 2010)

Depending on the style of breaker you have, you might be able to remove the bar on the breaker that makes it a 2-pole breaker.  You'll have to pull a neutral to share between the two lines of 110 on that circuit.  Otherwise, you'll have to change the breaker to two single pole breakers and still have to pull a neutral to share between the two 110's.
The other thing to consider is, typically a 220 breaker will be of higher amperage that what you need for a 110 circuit and will have to pull the appropriate guage neutral to accomodate the two 110 circuits.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 22, 2010)

AlbertaA: The 220 volt cable that goes into your garage should have a white neutral wire.

If so, would it be feasible for AlbertaA to just replace the ganged breakers in his panel with two 15 amp  breakers, and use the white wire as a common neutral?  I don't see why not because it WAS being used as a common neutral for a presumably higher amperage application previously.


----------



## speedy petey (May 23, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> AlbertaA: The 220 volt cable that goes into your garage should have a white neutral wire.


Let me fix this:
AlbertaA: The 240 volt cable that goes into your garage MAY, but most likely will not, have a white neutral wire.









Nestor_Kelebay said:


> If so, would it be feasible for AlbertaA to just replace the ganged breakers in his panel with two 15 amp  breakers, and use the white wire as a common neutral?  I don't see why not because it WAS being used as a common neutral for a presumably higher amperage application previously.


If a neutral exists then yes, it can be used to create a multi-wire circuit (shared neutral).
I don't see how it can be presumed the amperage would be higher. It could have been for a compressor, pump, etc...as well as a welder, dryer, etc.

We will not know until the OP returns with more details about this circuit other than that it is a "220". Such as how many wires, their colors and their size, and also what breaker it is on.


----------

